# removing fabric dash panels



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

hi folks im in the process of carbon wrapping my fabric dash panels as i hate the light grey my question is when im removing the panel where the passenger airbag is do i need to disconnect the battery our is this panel not attached to the airbag does the airbag just sit below it any info would be great thanks


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Davy1100 said:


> hi folks im in the process of carbon wrapping my fabric dash panels as i hate the light grey my question is when im removing the panel where the passenger airbag is do i need to disconnect the battery our is this panel not attached to the airbag does the airbag just sit below it any info would be great thanks


No it is not connected to the airbag, it sits on top of the housing that holds the airbag. However there are two screws that you will need to remove to then get the piece off the dashboard. The screws are easy to see, and to help with removing the pieces around the steering wheel, here is a link to the video of my interior(I explain in the vid):

Le Post


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

many thanks mate ive started takin the fabric off the panels its a nightmare well stuck down whats the best way to remove the glue ???i want the panels smooth as im going to carbon wrap them


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Davy1100 said:


> many thanks mate ive started takin the fabric off the panels its a nightmare well stuck down whats the best way to remove the glue ???i want the panels smooth as im going to carbon wrap them


I kept the stock vinyl on the door & dash trim and just stapled new pieces on top. Makes fore a very tight fit when going back in, but still looks good. By carbon wrap are you using the patterned fabric vinyl? I've been toying with using it in my trunk, but I probably wont.


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

yes the carbon vinyl 4d wrap it looks well but need to figure iut how to get this glue off will try acetone first maybe


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Davy1100 said:


> yes the carbon vinyl 4d wrap it looks well but need to figure iut how to get this glue off will try acetone first maybe


I'd use goof off. It's available at Menards and most hardware stores. It's safe to use on any surface...and it works be than acetone. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I'd use goof off. It's available at Menards and most hardware stores. It's safe to use on any surface...and it works be than acetone.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


He's going to need something more heavy duty than goof off... Upholstery cement doesn't play around.


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

im gonna try acetone later on today will let you know how i get on folks


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

acetone was no use ended up using a drill and sanding wheel turned out well will have to get a pic up


----------

